# Levinson Blade Texas Standard Pro?



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm eye-balling another Strat style right now - the one mentioned. The guy selling it says it's a Swiss made - it's not (it has the Blade headstock). In any case, anyone using one of these on here? From what i read, they compare favorably with Fender MIA. I'm strongly leaning towards swapping my Strat for a G&L becaus eI just prefer their necks and trem, but this might get some attention if it's worth-while.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've got an older one. Pretty sure mine was made in Switzerland (early 90's). Very nice guitar, slim neck though - a little too slim for me, so it's for sale... PM if interested.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sneaky - thanks for the offer, but I think you just talked me out of it with the slim neck thing;-)


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

b-nads said:


> I just can't make myself like Strats, or anything other than Teles, and I want somethign that covers rock and blues well.





b-nads said:


> I'm eye-balling another Strat style right now - the one mentioned. The guy selling it says it's a Swiss made - it's not (it has the Blade headstock). In any case, anyone using one of these on here? From what i read, they compare favorably with Fender MIA. I'm strongly leaning towards swapping my Strat for a G&L becaus eI just prefer their necks and trem, but this might get some attention if it's worth-while.


B-Nads, it’s time to step away from the computer, and maybe permanently block Kijiji and Craiglist from your computer. Clearly it’s causing you to second guess yourself too much.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

georgemg said:


> B-Nads, it’s time to step away from the computer, and maybe permanently block Kijiji and Craiglist from your computer. Clearly it’s causing you to second guess yourself too much.


You know that squirrel thing at the beginning of the Ice Age movies chasing the acorns around...bouncing from oe to the other, trying to grab them all...that's me;-)

I acutally spent an hour or two today at a shop and based on how it feels in the neck, I'd go back to a Legacy from the Strat in a heartbeat. As much as I prefer Teles over anything, I honestly think I'd be hard-pressed to not own a Strat and give up thoe extra tones.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got an older Swiss made model as well (lawsuit headstock). I can't comment on the newer ones, but the older ones are certainly comparable with anything Fender US makes. As mentioned, it does have a bit of a wide/thin neck though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Brennan said:


> I've got an older Swiss made model as well (lawsuit headstock). I can't comment on the newer ones, but the older ones are certainly comparable with anything Fender US makes. As mentioned, it does have a bit of a wide/thin neck though.


How wide is the neck at the nut? I'm looking for a nice tele with a wide neck.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I work in a shop that dealt them for a while. They're a hard sell but criminally underrated in my mind. Does the version you're looking at have the trim pots on the back? They're all kinds of awesome and give you lots of tonal options. The pickups are stellar and definitely compare to any Fender I've ever played (better than some). I don't remember the trem being anything to write home about but it was also comparable to most Fender units I've played. Would undoubtedly have bought one if I hadn't got a slightly better deal on my Ibanez.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried it out this evening. I'll agree on the pups, the guitar in general, and the trem. The pickups sounded great, and the switching options on this guitar are sweet - 15 different possibilities plus the trim pots. The guitar I tried, built in Asia in 2007, was also extremely light...my Strat felt like an anchor beside it. The one I tried is in desperate need of a set-up - needless buzz. That wouldn't be an issue, but the neck is definitely not my thing - total shredder neck. I'm looking to go back to a G&L for the feel and beefier neck. This would be a major step in the wrong direction for me. Very cool little guitar, nonetheless.


----------

